# Wow found a treat they really like to gobble up



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Was at the supermarket yesterday and they had put in a new section of those bulk organic food things where you can buy stuff in bulk by the pound, they got rice, brown rice, oats, dried peas etc. So they had some some stuff there called raw "wheat berries" Bulgar wheat, so I got a 1/2 pound of it and took it home and put some in the boy's food dish and they just snarfed it up like crazy cooing all the time. It's cheap too only $1.19 a pound. Looks like they have new specail treat I can give them on the off chance that they are good boys at some point 

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Glad to hear that you've found something else to satiate and satisfy G2 and G3 I've never given my birds bulgar wheat before but they hate regular wheat


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mine eat that too, not all of them but most do. They also love the lentils and sprouting beans.

Reti


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Treats*

*My birds just love Kirkland dried catfood, Mircowave popcorn and pet bird food. Also all sources of greens*


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Isn't rice bad for birds? Or is that another old Wise tale? I need to find Pesto a different food as a treat, I am sure she is getting tired of eating the same old stuff. All she wants is shelled Sunflower seeds and she sees me go to the cupboard and she flys to my head and trys to get them out of the bag with me holding them. I will let her have about 7 seeds but that is all, seems she threw them up before a while back, so now I am afraid to give her things like that. I am probably being Perinoid as she is my only pigeon and she is my baby (10 years old)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Naturegirl, 

Nope, rice isn't bad for pigeons...it's not all that nutritious either really. Brown rice can be found in certain pigeon mixes but it's not in a high percentage of the mix.

Pigeons LOVE sunflower seeds Sunflower seeds are pretty healthy but they should be given in smaller amounts or used for treats. Safflower seeds are another seed that pigeons REALLY love. These can be given in greater amounts than sunflower but they are still an oil seed so should be regulated somewhat.

Hemp is another seed pigeons really seem to like, but again, shouldn't be given all that much. These are just a few of the seeds pigeons really like but moderation is key to making sure your bird doesn't become fat and lazy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I didn't know that, I was always afraid to give any of my birds rice because of the wise tale. Hemp seed... is that the same as Thistle seed? She eats the safflower seed but is picky. She has always been an inside bird so I do keep her weight down. I don't give her corn of any kind as I know that is fattening. She isn't a heavy bird either only 350 kg. Keeping weight on her is the hard part. When she was sick there for a little bit she was down to 315kg, I don't like her getting that thin. She is a geriatric bird and good health to keep her around as long as possible is my biggest aim. I would hate to lose her as going on 11 years and still cuddles every chance she gets makes her the sweetest joy of getting up every morning to greet her.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Naturegirl, 

Hemp seed is marijuana seed, but it's not quite the same as "pot", LOL. The pigeons generally like this seed very much and it's quite healthy for them too! It's very low in saturated fats but contains the "good" fatty acids like fish and nuts do.

As for corn, you should be providing corn for your bird, corn is much less fattening than sunflower, safflower, and hemp seeds. It's not a necessity but corn is usually a staple part of a pigeons' diet. Popping corn contains a bit less fat than whole, regular corn. As well, popping corn is smaller and rounder making it more easy to swallow and manageable for the pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

naturegirl said:


> Isn't rice bad for birds?


Brown unmilled rice is fine for pigeons, but should only be 2 to 3 percent of the whole pigeon mix.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I've not considered rice for them, Treesa. 

Presumably the "Uncle Bens" type packet rice is not a good thing, just the wholesome brown? Not that our lot need any more variety than they get, anyway.

John


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok now that I feel like a total and complete *ss about Hemp seed. Thank You for that lesson.  Yes I can be an idiot  Pesto does get Popping corn in her seeds but not regular corn, the dude with the 500 pigeons said try to avoid corn as it can be fattening and she never gets outside. I can say that in her seeds comes Canadian Field Peas, she won't eat them nor touch them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Naturegirl, 

Don't feel bad, I didn't really know what hemp seed was until recently either I picked up a bag about a month or so ago and really had no clue where it came from or what it was. I posted about it and others informed me Then, I decided to do some research on my own about it and found out that it's quite a healthy little seed, given in moderation. 

As for your pigeon not eating the peas, yeah...all pigeons are different as are their likes and dislikes. Mine don't like wheat at all and two of them aren't that keen on peas but will eat them when there is nothing else left


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Question for you*

*I had to research this thread again. I recall reading it a while back.I have something to share, but have a question as well. 

Bev and I went grocery shopping last week, and I was in the mood for some fresly cooked pinto bean soup, and close in proximity was split peas, so I bought a bag.Some pigeons like various other products when offered, such as raw peanuts, uncooked popcorn, peas, and lentil amough other things that members shared. 

I gave a pinch to Beaksley and Uchie, and they both nibbled on it like crazy...before they ate the grain food. I went ahead and gave them both another pinch of uncooked slit peas, and mixed it up in their pigeon grain.

Now, I have been adding a good pinch everyday now, and they seem to really be chowing down on it. The droppings are fine. 

NOW for my question, is it appropriate to feed them split peas daily, or would it be best to allow this, say a couple of times a week? My next shopping trip will be to get lentils. 

Tooter would refuse to eat corn, raw peanuts, lettuce...I see where it all depends on the individual pigeons personal chemistry. 

Oh, I am almost out of pigeon-dove mix,so that trip is on my agenda. I am anxious to see how my two new pigeons react to ....umm, RATS! The large light colored round seeds...what are they, you know which ones I mean!

When Tooter was still with us, I had just bought a bag of the mix, and for the last year I would strain the seeds, and remove them because he would absolutely REFUSE to even pick them up. No, my pigeons are NOT spoiled or anything like that, I just want them happy! *


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Victor,

What a coincidence. This Sunday, while grocery shopping, I purchased split peas for my hen Pete. I thought they would be a good size for her -- she seems to be reluctant to eat regular peas, even when I cut them into small pieces. So far, she has eaten some, and her poops look good. Another coincidence is that I saw some Bulgur Wheat and thought about buying it, but could not remember who or why it was recommended, so I passed on it. I may pick it up this week at the store.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if bulgur wheat is available in the UK? I've never heard of it before. I was interested too to learn that hemp seed is marijuana! Jax's favourites are hemp, shelled sunflower (won't eat unshelled for some reason?), and millet seed. If I leave my other birds cages open when they are out for exercise, she will be into their cages before you can say 'boo' to steal their seed! I add a little to her mix for variety along with a little brown rice which she also enjoys. As for greens, it depends on what mood she is in, she'll mostly eat a little lettuce if it's chopped up finely.

She wont eat whole peas, corn (still have to try popping corn), peanuts or split peas. I hadn't thought about chopping the split peas up..perhaps if they are a little smaller she might eat them...good idea! I'm also not sure where to buy oat groats (can I get them in a health food store?) I have been adding a little rolled oats, but I don't think she is too keen on them.

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> *
> NOW for my question, is it appropriate to feed them split peas daily, or would it be best to allow this, say a couple of times a week? My next shopping trip will be to get lentils.
> 
> The large light colored round seeds...what are they, you know which ones I mean!
> *



Hi victor,

Green peas are the most suitable protein rich legumes for our pigeons. The protein content is 19.4 %, lower then pigeon peas, but they are very nutritious and more easily digested. In addition the various vitamins are better represented then in other legumes. Green peas also have a good vita B content, as well as vitamin E and carotene (provitamin A) which is good if your birds don't eat corn as they need the pro-vitmanin A. Green peas should be form 50 % of the legumes part of the diet. Yep, they are eagerly consumed.

I give my guys a little split peas in the mix, but not too much, because it already contains green peas.

Thelarge round light colored seed are Canada peas.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Qat groats can be found at Specialty stores and health food stores in the US and I am sure you can find everything you mentioned at heath food stores in the UK, but one of our fine U.K. members can best confirm that. 

The bag of uncooked slit peas was only 78 cents,and they are split right down the middle! I am impressed! But it doesn't take much to make my eyes open up!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

If I leave some oatmeal outside the balcony to attract pigeons so they might come and eat it, would it be good for them?

i didnt know pigeons eat green peas, I thought they dont like vegetables


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tressa~ Yes, Canada peas. You are right. Tooter sure snubbed his nose at them. He was a feral rescue, so maybe that is why he was so particular. When I was new to pigeons, all I would feed him was black sunflower seeds, until Pigeon Talk edumacated me. 

Split peas/green peas...I don't think the Kaytee Supreme Pigeon~Dove mix has it. I will read the contents when I make my Petco run Friday. 

I will continue to administer a good pinch of split peas in their morming dish, as I have been the past week. Personally, I prefer to keep all my ingrediants in different containers. I have one large jar of pigeon grit. pigeon mix, another smaller jar of black sun flower seeds, another one of shelled unsalted sunflower seeds, (mainly for Beaksly the beak), one of popcorn, another with the peas, a jar of garlic, etc etc, etc...My living room is starting is starting to look like a pigeon dining facility ...Aye dios mio!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> If I leave some oatmeal outside the balcony to attract pigeons so they might come and eat it, would it be good for them?
> 
> i didnt know pigeons eat green peas, I thought they dont like vegetables


That will depend on the pigeon. Like I said, Tooter would only eat sunflower seeds and the pigeon mix...NOTHING MORE. It was a wonder that boy was as healthy as he was. 

Beaksley and Uchiwa just love it to pieces!

Darn, I am not sure about the oats...I don't see a problem. Just stay away from the breads, as they are only fillers and have no nutritional value.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I had to laugh when you mentioned having all their "vittles" in different containers. I don't have any space left on my kitchen counters for things like the toaster, blender, etc. because I have jars of feed and grit everywhere. 

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My meds are in a cool closet, otherwise, it would look like a Avian vet office!

Bev keeps all her squirrel stuff in the kitchen. Gee we are a pair!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Victor said:


> That will depend on the pigeon. Like I said, Tooter would only eat sunflower seeds and the pigeon mix...NOTHING MORE. It was a wonder that boy was as healthy as he was.
> 
> Beaksley and Uchiwa just love it to pieces!
> 
> Darn, I am not sure about the oats...I don't see a problem. Just stay away from the breads, as they are only fillers and have no nutritional value.


sunflower seeds might be a good idea too so I can feed the birds
and also washed cut peanuts


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! I must be BAD!!! Squidget was eatin cake and lickin ice cream tonight!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, I had to laugh when you mentioned having all their "vittles" in different containers. I don't have any space left on my kitchen counters for things like the toaster, blender, etc. because I have jars of feed and grit everywhere.
> Maggie



LOL...I have two giant plastic containers, the size of trash cans, ...on wheels...containing two different pigeon mixes, they hold 75 lbs.

I also have various containers holding different seeds, flax, safflower, brown organic rice, etc. Then there are the bottles of various things filling up the refrigerator door, of vitamins, wheat germ oil, ACV, probiotics, preventive meds, and inside my pantry are also several plastic containers carrying various odds and ends, including homeopathic. We have two shelves one marked pigeon nutrtion, and the other people nutrition....

Love my babies!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> sunflower seeds might be a good idea too so I can feed the birds
> and also washed cut peanuts


That is an excellent idea. I keep black seeds in the trunk for those feeding moments when out and about.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi folks,

Well isn't my pij a lucky girl! I made a special trip to the health food store this afternoon to get her some bulgar wheat which I found no problem, its a nice small size and I'm sure she is gonna love it . I also got her some linseed, millet grain, green lentils, and popping corn. I just know she will not touch the corn due to its size, but we shall give it a go.

Does anyone know if pine kernels and pumpkin seeds are ok for them to eat in small quanities? I won't add these till I'm sure.

Being a poor student, I will be eating cheap food like baked beans on toast for tea tonight while Jax will be tucking into nutritious gormet pigeon scoff..eh?...there is something wrong here...is this pij spoiled rotten or what?? 

Lindi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Lindi,

Maybe Jax will share some with you 

Wonder if there's a corn stores, feed stores or whatever anywhere in your area. The standard 'economy' pigeon mix is quite cheap (depending on quantity) and would contain all the essentials.

If jax doesn't like the corn, guess you'll have to 'pop' it!

John


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

nabisho said:


> Was at the supermarket yesterday and they had put in a new section of those bulk organic food things where you can buy stuff in bulk by the pound, they got rice, brown rice, oats, dried peas etc. So they had some some stuff there called raw "wheat berries" Bulgar wheat, so I got a 1/2 pound of it and took it home and put some in the boy's food dish and they just snarfed it up like crazy cooing all the time. It's cheap too only $1.19 a pound. Looks like they have new specail treat I can give them on the off chance that they are good boys at some point
> 
> NAB



I guess im going to have to get some.What kind of supermarket was it.Like a Food 4 less,Youngs,or something like that.I don`t know if every store will carry it so I want to look at the one that you had gotten it at.Odds are if the one over their has it then the one over here has it!


----------

